# Abedi-abedi-abedi-that's all folks!



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I sat in a blind this morning away from my usual tree. The North wind was all wrong for my favorite area, so I was forced to sit in a box. It turned out to be a pretty interesting morning, with two boars coming in - and I am under orders to remove all pigs that I can. The first one flinched and got my arrow a little high in the lungs and ran off showing only about 10-11 inches of penetration. Thirty minutes later the second pig came in. This one was much more relaxed and did not duck as the arrow found its mark. The fletching was still visible just above his heart as he tore out, and I could see the broadhead hanging well out the other side, nice and low and allowing blood to flow out in heavy squirts. That's what I like to see!

I hoped that now some deer would come in to eat, and with luck a big boy would come wanting to hang with the ladies. No does came out, but a really good 8-point came into the field, making scrapes and marking them as he travelled. I thought he might come within bow range, but at 75 yards he ducked into the brush to continue his scrape activity out of sight. Ten minutes later he reappeared, but had no interest in coming closer. I watched Mr. Big leave out the way he had come. I need a drag with some hot doe pee to bring him within range next time.

After FIL showed up, we went looking for the pigs. There was a good blood trail, and evidently both pigs used the same trail... After 165 yards I found the first little guy piled up in a blood pool. After looking a while, I found where the other pig had continued running, into the neighbor's brush. We looked for 45 more minutes without finding another drop of blood. The high hit left him bleeding mostly on the inside and not sharing it with the brush and grasses as he ran through.

Oh well, I found both arrows and one of the pigs. He will make awesome pork chops and roast!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice bow hawg!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

He made some great pork chops. The kids are four each for lunch!

Here are the others ready for the freezer.


----------

